# [Officer.com] Police Chief, Deputy, Paramedic Shot in S. Georgia



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

Two people were taken into custody, but a third who fired at officers with a semi-automatic pistol was shot and killed.

*http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?id=25467&siteSection=2*


----------

